
Rumblr: The Fight Club App - jonathancs
http://metro.co.uk/2015/11/08/rumblr-the-tinder-style-app-for-people-who-want-to-fight-for-no-reason-5487988/
======
jonathancs
What gets me the most is that the poll near the beginning of the article is
split almost 50/50 on whether people would download this app. Why is this an
appealing idea?

